# PCA! Red and Apricot Standards, made us proud



## farleysd (Apr 18, 2011)

The red and apricot dogs made a great impression at PCA this year:

1st the the 12-18 month old dogs was a red boy:

LIDOS LIGHT MY FIRE DU NOLA. PR 19130401. 03-01-16
By Ch Lidos Tequila Sunrise CD - Ch Lidos Red Velvet. 
Owner: Janet Sutherland & Susie Osburn & Tabatha Waters, Jackson, CA 956429520. Breeder: Susie Osburn & Donna Wittman.
(Chris Bailey, Agent).

3rd in the American Bred Dogs was an apricot boy:

FARLEYS D 'ANOLANI SANTIAGO DE CHILE. PR 19263701. 05-12-16
By GCH Afterglow Alberto - Farleys D GG Farrah A D 'Anolani CGC. 
Owner: TR Farley & JP Dejo, Bentleyville, PA 15314. Breeder: R Perkey & TR Farley & JP Dejo.
(Gail Wolaniuk, Agent).

Congratulations Susie Osburn, Donna Wittman, and Tabatha Waters.

Thank you to Gail Wolaniuk for presenting Santiago with such professionalism.


----------



## Verve (Oct 31, 2016)

They both looked great! It was fun to see Gail showing an apricot!


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Congratulations - it must feel great to have one of your dogs do so well.


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

Congratulations! Hope I can see some pictures in PV.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

They were both lovely. It was so nice to see colour in all the varieties. There was a gorgeous blue bitch who blew me away. And a couple of silver beige pups in the other varieties who were stunning.


----------



## Countryboy (May 16, 2011)

Good for you and NOLA. And for colours!


----------



## NOLA Standards (Apr 11, 2010)

Thanks, all!

Fire/Fireball made us proud at PCA!

He's been a fun little fellow. I've shown him as a puppy to his first 6 AKC points toward his AKC Championship, including a 3 point major.

Now Chris Bailey will be helping him bring his AKC Championship home.

Here are a couple of his photos from PCA - after winning his 12 - 18 Class and also after winning Best Adult in ARPC Match. Chris handling. :first:

Tabatha
NOLA Standards


----------



## MollyMuiMa (Oct 13, 2012)

Congrats Farley & Nola!!! Tabatha your boy is outstandingly gorgeously RED!!!!!!! A stunner!!

Farley....show us some pics!!!!!


----------

